# Rossignol XV and Orca paired with Step Ons?



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I read the thread title and thought to myself two serious boards and he wants to pair them with step ons? Seriously? I'm sure they are great in certain situations and for certain people but they cannot match say regular Photons and a pair of X Base for absolute performance. If you have other priorities then great.

I'm about to go back and properly read your post. Slice of humble pie at the ready.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Why? You geriatric as fuck and can't bend over to strap in?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm about to suggest something controversial: work on your flexibility. Seriously, all you need to do is touch your toes for one minute, once or twice per day. That's enough for your flexibility to improve over time, unless there's some other health issue interfering. If that health issue is a big gut, there's a fix for that as well.

This isn't just me being holier-than-thou, either. There are good reasons for being in shape, for having some flexibility if you're going to be doing something like snowboarding. Injury prevention, better stamina, etc.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I got my self a pair of Photon step ons this season. I'm not going to discard my old Photons and my XF/GenesisX but I'm certainly going to mount the Step ons on all my boards to see if they work out.

The main reason for getting the Step ons was to not make my kids wait for me to strap in, but I'll freely admit it's going to be nice just getting off the lift and go... if it works as intended.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm with the "improve your flexibility" camp. If, in time, I can sort out a horribly bad lower back (seriously, I would have to pull over on road trips every half hour, to stretch out my back, I was in constant pain), then you can sort out your flexibility issues, serious prior conditions notwithstanding. 

Especially if you're now working from home, there are plenty of pockets of opportunity, to get in some stretching!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've had an Apple watch for a while, and it's amazing for that type of thing. I have a reminder app that nags me four times a day to stretch, and the timer has a preset for 1 minute. Get up, stretch for 1 minute, go back to what I was doing. I've been doing that since May or June and I've gone from barely touching my toes to being able to hook my fingers under my feet and pull down farther.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Donutz said:


> I've had an Apple watch for a while, and it's amazing for that type of thing. I have a reminder app that nags me four times a day to stretch, and the timer has a preset for 1 minute. Get up, stretch for 1 minute, go back to what I was doing. I've been doing that since May or June and I've gone from barely touching my toes to being able to hook my fingers under my feet and pull down farther.


Yeah best thing I ever purchased was a Garmin Watch, has all my gym sessions, stretching, riding programs, so much more and even a ski/snowboard tracker for when I'm on the mountain. Would be lost without my watch which not many people say these days.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Donutz said:


> I've gone from barely touching my toes to being able to hook my fingers under my feet and pull down farther.


When you say that, why do I get an image of Jim Carey "puttin' out the vibe" in my head? 



NT.Thunder said:


> Yeah best thing I ever purchased was a Garmin Watch, has all my gym sessions, stretching, riding programs, so much more and even a ski/snowboard tracker for when I'm on the mountain. Would be lost without my watch which not many people say these days.


Shit I think I might have the same one - Garmin Instinct, with totally customisable watch face, favourite activities etc etc? If so, yeah it's a pretty nifty little unit!


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I have flow nx2 on my xv. Badass setup. Responsive as fuck.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Scalpelman said:


> I have flow nx2 on my xv. Badass setup. Responsive as fuck.


+1 on the Flow NX2, they quick and easy to get in and out of and still act like a traditional binding. I've been riding the flow NX series for years, just got a new set of NX2 last year for my Warpig, they are great.


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

Donutz said:


> I've had an Apple watch for a while, and it's amazing for that type of thing. I have a reminder app that nags me four times a day to stretch, and the timer has a preset for 1 minute. Get up, stretch for 1 minute, go back to what I was doing. I've been doing that since May or June and I've gone from barely touching my toes to being able to hook my fingers under my feet and pull down farther.


I downloaded an app called gowod (crossfit stretching app) it reminds you to do your stretches every day. It also gives you pre and post workout stretches depending on your movements. It works on your weak spots. I have gone from less then 50% mobility to 75% in less than a year. You can choose a quick stretch routine or a longer one. I am tall (5'11) and coming off a back injury I could only touch my shins when bending over, now I can almost put my hands flat on the floor.

Disclaimer: I am not affiliated to or make any money off of the app. Just a happy customer sharing the stretch


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Okay so I was looking at all the comments and only one person in there seems to own a step on and hadn't used them before posting. I own a set with Photon boots and I have regular Photons as well. The step on Photons are stiffer! Great aggressive setup and performance and will do amazingly well with the two boards you mentioned. 

I cannot phantom why those without experience are chiming in with so much negativity. 

Step Ons are the most responsive setup I have ever used and it is almost like a new world of riding where you literally feel like the board is part of you. There is no lag in response as the energy you put out goes directly to the base plate from your feet unlike traditional bindings where the straps are what get engaged first.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have Step-on and Photon boots for the last 2-3 season now and have no issues with them in regards to responsiveness. My setup is on my warpig and i'm sure some of you know what kind of board the warpig is so no need to elaborate. The issue about your flexibility should not matter if it comes to strapping on bindings or what not, i'm in my 50's and i can still bend down and pull up my highback on my Flow fuse hybrid but i prefer my step on on my everyday board,why? cause i like the easiness of it. So if the OP wants to use Step on setup that's his choice.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

t21 said:


> I have Step-on and Photon boots for the last 2-3 season now and have no issues with them in regards to responsiveness. My setup is on my warpig and i'm sure some of you know what kind of board the warpig is so no need to elaborate. The issue about your flexibility should not matter if it comes to strapping on bindings or what not, i'm in my 50's and i can still bend down and pull up my highback on my Flow fuse hybrid but i prefer my step on on my everyday board,why? cause i like the easiness of it. So if the OP wants to use Step on setup that's his choice.


Exactly right!


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> I got my self a pair of Photon step ons this season. I'm not going to discard my old Photons and my XF/GenesisX but I'm certainly going to mount the Step ons on all my boards to see if they work out.
> 
> The main reason for getting the Step ons was to not make my kids wait for me to strap in, but I'll freely admit it's going to be nice just getting off the lift and go... if it works as intended.


You have Flux XF right? How do you compare responses on stepsons vs xf? do you feel the difference?

OP: Get Flux XF.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

snow & pow adventures said:


> You have Flux XF right? How do you compare responses on stepsons vs xf? do you feel the difference?
> 
> OP: Get Flux XF.


I haven’t tried the step on yet.


----------



## vsw00t (Feb 28, 2018)

I actually own all the gear you're considering. Orca, Step Ons, and Now Drives. 

There is no comparison between the Step Ons and the Now Drives. Drives are significantly more responsive. If that's your priority you should not use Step Ons. 

Now if you're willing to sacrifice response for ease of buckling in, then get the Step Ons. Note that you will never be able to adjust your highback forward lean, for example.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

vsw00t said:


> I actually own all the gear you're considering. Orca, Step Ons, and Now Drives.
> 
> There is no comparison between the Step Ons and the Now Drives. Drives are significantly more responsive. If that's your priority you should not use Step Ons.
> 
> Now if you're willing to sacrifice response for ease of buckling in, then get the Step Ons. Note that you will never be able to adjust your high back forward lean, for example.


That is not true you can indeed adjust the step on high back. If you look the high back from the side your leg goes and look down from top you'll see two holes with Philips head screws on each side. This is your high back adjustment. you have to use a screw driver.


----------



## vsw00t (Feb 28, 2018)

Jack87 said:


> That is not true you can indeed adjust the step on high back. If you look the high back from the side your leg goes and look down from top you'll see two holes with Philips head screws on each side. This is your high back adjustment. you have to use a screw driver.


Actually you are right. I should have said the highback adjustment is so weak that even at max lean you can still stand up straight no problem. All they had to do was make that damn screw longer lol.


----------



## PwhyTwhy (Jan 20, 2020)

Disclosure - I have no experience with step ons what so ever personally. I know someone who has them and he said they're different and not for everyone. He highly recommend to demo before purchase as it is a big investment. I have also seen a huge number for sale locally second hand after a few days use. This just reiterates the fact to me that they are a definite try before you buy product or you may be disappointed. I rarely see 1 year old Now, Burton, or Union traditional bindings for sale second hand.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

When the BX riders start using Step Ons in the Olympics I'll maybe consider a set. Either that or when my back completely siezes up. Whichever comes first.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I've had my first day with my Photon Wide Step Ons. I put them on my First Call 151 after having spent some time on The Bullet Train (with ordinary bindings).

I had no issues with the Step Ons. They didn't feel too soft and they were responsive enough. Compared to normal bindings the advantage of these is that you don't have to stop to strap in. You don't have to find a place to kick your board into the snow. You ride off the lift, cruise between people blocking your way and step on once you are clear.

I'm definitely going to ride these at resorts. I will test them on my stiffer boards to see how the work, but I can surely put them on at least the Tracer.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

snow & pow adventures said:


> You have Flux XF right? How do you compare responses on stepsons vs xf? do you feel the difference?
> 
> OP: Get Flux XF.


So I've tried XF and Photon Step On on my First Call 151. At speed I can't tell the difference... maybe the XF are more responsive, but I suppose it's also down to which boots they are paired with. I have the Photon wide in regular boots as well. Photons and XF is a nice setup for me, even on softer boards.

Maybe I would feel more difference if I tried them on the same day and not a week apart. Today I first rode the Bullet Train with Genesis X... then the First Call with Photon Step ons... apples and oranges.

The Step ons are absolutely responsive enough for carving. My biggest issue was the uncertainty of being locked into the bindings after stepping on while moving. But I pushed these binding quite hard today and I'm over a 100kg.

Could I survive without step ons... absolutely. Strapping in standing up takes not much time at all and it's not really a big deal for me. These bindings are going to be great riding with my wife and kids... since they are skiing and we often ride small resorts.

I'm not ready to throw my old bindings away though. At least not yet.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Snowdaddy said:


> I'm not ready to throw my old bindings away though. *At least not yet.*


Haha yeah. the potential is there though!


----------

